# MacBook Pro et assurance Fnac / Apple care ?



## davegahan06 (19 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai récemment acheté un MB Pro 15' à la Fnac.

Je n'ai souscrit ni l'assurance Fnac, ni l'Apple care.

Après réflexion je me demande si je n'aurais pas dû...

Du coup, selon vous :

- puis-je souscrire à l'assurance Fnac ou à l'Apple care alors que mon achat remonte à 15 jours ?
- quelle est l'offre la + intéressante (je les trouve quasi identique) ?

Merci par avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## tsss (19 Janvier 2010)

Tu as un an, à compter de la date d'achat de ton mac, pour prendre un apple care. Pour le reste !!!! (moi j'aime pas le sav de la fnac &#8230;. et les posts traitants de la qualité sav fnac ne sont pas souvent rassurants)


----------



## davegahan06 (19 Janvier 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Tu as un an, à compter de la date d'achat de ton mac, pour prendre un apple care. Pour le reste !!!! (moi j'aime pas le sav de la fnac . et les posts traitants de la qualité sav fnac ne sont pas souvent rassurants)



Excellente nouvelle !
Donc il me reste un an pour opter pour un Apple care.
Sachant que j'ai payé mon MBP 1 600 euros, je ne suis pas sûr qu'un Apple care facturé plus de 300 euros se justifie vraiment ? Bref, j'hésite...
Merci pour vos conseils et retours d'expériences sur le sujet.


----------



## tsss (19 Janvier 2010)

Bon, avec ma petite expérience  j'attends l'automne 2010, date d'achat + 1 an, pour prendre un apple care, histoire que si la carte mère, le superdrive, l'écran, ou autre me font une mauvaise blague, je pourrais compter sur mon apple care.


----------



## davegahan06 (19 Janvier 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Bon, avec ma petite expérience  j'attends l'automne 2010, date d'achat + 1 an, pour prendre un apple care, histoire que si la carte mère, le superdrive, l'écran, ou autre me font une mauvaise blague, je pourrais compter sur mon apple care.



...donc tu me conseilles de tout simplement attendre novembre 2010 avant de prendre un Apple care ?

2 choses :

1) dans la mesure où j'ai acheté mon MBP à la Fnac, comment prendre un Apple care en novembre prochain ? Comment procéder concrètement ?

2) le prix est bien d'environ 300 euros ? qu'est-ce qui est couvert en gros ? (si j'ai bien compris, ils proposent un échange de machine en cas de problème grave, donc l'avantage c'est de pouvoir profiter d'un MBP nouvelle génération en cas de gros souci ?)

Merci encore !


----------



## tsss (19 Janvier 2010)

Tout est là !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

L'assurance FNAC c'est SPB.

Tout dépend de ce que tu prends comme assurance tu as plusieurs choix.

J'ai lu pas mal de commentaire sur SPB ( 95% sont des avis défavorable, c'est ma moyenne )

Dans les 95 % tu enlèves ce qui ne savent pas lire un contrat, et ceux qui ne savent pas rédiger correctement. Et là il reste même pas 10 %, entre ceux qui sont pas précis, ceux qui raconte leurs vie, ceux qui mettent aucun verbe d'action pour expliquer la casse .... enfin bref tu as tout les exemples sur ce qu'il ne faut pas faire pour que ton dossier ne soit pas refuser.

Apple care est un extension de garantie ce qui est quand même différent, si ton ordinateur tombe ils vont pas te le changer, la fnac si ( si tu suis bien les instructions ).

Regarde quand même ce que ton assurance à toi couvre, car la mienne si on me vole mon ordinateur je suis remboursé le prix du portable - 250&#8364;. Donc a part pour la casse ... l'assurance fnac n'est pas utile à tout le monde et les conditions ne sont pas terrible je trouve.
Voila. Pour la fnac tu peux demander.


----------



## Fil de Brume (20 Janvier 2010)

Moi je pense prendre l'assurance fnac échange à neuf, ce qui peut être bien pratique, car imagine le portable tombe en panne dans la 3e année, ils te le changent... et donc forcément pour un nouveau modèle, vu que les modèles d'il y a trois ans ne sont plus commercialisés.

Ca veut dire quoi SPB ?

Et donc si je prend échange à neuf, au moins ça veut dire pas de réparation, échange direct.

Mais je demanderais à bien lire le contrat avant de me décider...

Bon l'inconvénient... faut acheter à la FNAC, et donc on ne peut pas configurer son MBP...

Bah, pour au dessus, même si ton assurance ne couvre pas la casse, si ton ordinateur tombe et se casse, tu peux toujours le jeter et déclarer un vol ^^

Tu as quel genre d'assurance qui couvre ce genre de trucs ? Ca fait partie de quoi ?



Ah sinon info sur la garantie échange à neuf :
http://www.fnac.com/Magazine/services/garantieechangeaneuf/default.asp


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

C'est avec mon assurance habitation  

Si ton modèle d'ordinateurs n'est plus disponible ils te proposent le choix entre des ordinateurs de configuration équivalente, ou si tu trouves pas, il te rembourse la somme pour laquelle tu t'es assuré.

Sur MAC c'est plus compliqué cette histoire car ils peuvent très bien te donner un PC neuf avec windows mais je ne sais pas.

SPB c'est le nom de la société d'assurance.

Je préfère dépenser 1200 &#8364; que un procès pour fraude à l'assurance 

Mon PC windows je l'ai assuré sans échange à neuf, mais réparations garantie 3 ans. J'ai jamais eu de problème avec la fnac. Ce qui n'est pas l'air d'être le cas de tout le monde ....


----------



## iyeka (15 Avril 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Moi je pense prendre l'assurance fnac échange à neuf, ce qui peut être bien pratique, car imagine le portable tombe en panne dans la 3e année, ils te le changent... et donc forcément pour un nouveau modèle, vu que les modèles d'il y a trois ans ne sont plus commercialisés.


 
Je up cette discussion, car justement je me pose la question?
(1) Apple care ou (2) échange à neuf Fnac:
1: réparation en cas de panne, on conserve le même ordi.
2: échange à neuf, en premier abord, ça parait allechant et la garantie court toujours à partir de la date d'achat du premier.
Mais c'est là que ça me pose problème. Le nouveau mac n'aura qu'une couverture du delta entre la fin de garantie et le moment du remplacement, il ne sera donc pas couvert 3 ans, ce qui finalement me semble très risqué.
je me demande donc si la probabilité d'avoir plusieurs pannes sur le même mac - et au delà de 3 ans - est plus ou moins grande que celle d'avoir 1 problème sur le premier mac ainsi que sur celui de remplacement.

Je me pose cette question car avec la réduction que je peux avoir à la FNAC, la différence est de 26 en plus pour l'echange à neuf.

En même temps, je me pose trop de question à cause de mon Acer'à'rien qui a fait 3 retour en garantie en 3 ans.

Merci de vos avis.
++


----------



## gildas1 (15 Avril 2010)

Alors de mon experience je ne reviendrais plus aux assurances FNAC

J'avais acheté un MACBOOK Black à 13XX à l'epoque

je me le fait voler, et là les emmerdes commencent... 2 mois entre le dépot du dossier et l'avoir...

Bref au final remboursement sur 900, car pour eux le black et le white c'est pareil (sauf le tarif à vrai dire) donc il me rembourse qu'au minimum au lieu du tarif veritable!

Pas top la fnac sur le coup!

Du coup je passe que par mon assurance habitation et APPLE pour l'apple care


----------

